# HSF Tatu of Rumonek- Gypsy Stallion



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello All,

I wanted to take the time to introduce my young stallion as it has been a good while since I posted any updates.
Tatu is a 2014 model, GVHS (Gypsy Vanner/Cob)
GRAND CHAMPION STALLION
GVHS Inspected 4 STAR 
​Expected Height at Maturity: 14.2hh

This phenomenal young stallion is the ultimate future herd stallion prospect. Sired by multi-champion and champion producer Roman of HSF, and out of the mare know as Gucci- dam of National Champion HSF Cassanova.
Tatu's paternal grand-dam is the respected mare Rowan- dam of the well known stallion Silver Fox. 

Tatu was inspected as a GVHS high 4 Star at two years old. Inspectors were impressed with his abundant feather starting above the knee and hock; feather that puts many mature stallions to shame. More than a hairy cob, Tatu was awarded high marks for his heavy, flat bone and overall correctness in leg structure.

​Tatu made his show-ring debut in 2017 bringing home wins in both halter and performance.

Tatu took Heartland Fall Classic by storm- taking 1st place in Halter Stallions 3+ and going on to be named the show's GRAND CHAMPION halter stallion. He went on to take 3rd out of a very large class of quality, mature horses in Suitability for Dressage in hand.

Form to function was then proven when Tatu went into his second ever show- bringing home wins in Western Pleasure, Suitability for Dressage, and Hunter Under Saddle.

​Visit our "foals" page to see what this young stallion is producing. Thick, heavy, traditional cobs with the WOW factor. Tatu is passing on his thick flat bone, abundant hair, pretty face, and tight coupling paired with his people pleasing personality. His foals are sure to follow their sire in the halter and performance rings.


He is currently in training with KD Performance Horses and will be showing with them this season- sights set on nationals!

Tatu is 3 in the photos attached.


----------

